# Pedals? 10? 6?



## Sean (Jun 21, 2006)

Please school me! Is there a chart or something so when I'm looking I know the difference between torrington 10's and 6's! Mens and Boys; is there a difference?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't know if this will help or not but here goes:


----------

